# detector prospects needed



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I put out some feelers on here several months ago and got no responses. I thought I'd try again.
We are always in need of high quality dogs for detector jobs. Our test is hard, but not impossible and we can pay good prices for the right type of dogs. 
They can be 12-36 months old. Males or females, spayed or neutered is fine. Can be Malinois, GSDs, Dutchies, or any mix of those three breeds. No training is required.......no obedience is fine, no out is prefered, no bitework necessary but that will not fail a dog as long as it is social.
Must have very high hunt and retrieve drive for any object to include a rolled towel, tennis ball, kong ball, tug toy, rubber hose, piece of wood, and various metal objects. Must be free and open in character and willing to climb and jump on things with no hesitation. We will test them very hard environmentally as well as very rigorously outside for the hunt and retrieve drive. Must be very possesive of any object thrown. Must have good x rays of back, hips, and elbows. 
For more information please contact me on my cell phone at 304-661-5758, or by e mail at [email protected].
We test at our facility. If you want to bring the dogs to us we will pay a shipping fee to you if the dog passes. If you want to ship the dog, we will add the shipping costs to the payment of the dog if it passes. 
For all dogs that fail they are shipped back at the owners expense.
It is best to deliver several dogs to us in person at one time for testing so that the shipping costs are not an issue for you.
It may be possible for us to meet you if we are on the road making a delivery somewhere.
This is a great chance for you to sell a 12 month old female mixed breed malinois that does not bite well, for more money that you ever thought she'd be worth.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Dont everyone call me at once here guys! LOL, 123 views on this thread and not one person knows of a good dog for sale. And people keep asking me why I have to go to Europe to find my dogs.
If your dog fails our test, it will not be made public, I will tell no one, but if it passes i will post pictures for you and tell the World what a great dog it is. Hope this helps, LOL


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I am not looking to sell my dog, but wondering...

If a person sent you videos some videos first, would you be able to tell them..."no, don't bother sending me that dog" or "yes, there might be a chance but no promises?" Might save them some money and you some trouble.

It seems that lots of people have put a fair bit of ob and manners on a dog that age, something that may be a slight detriment in this test. Ie..a dog being taught not to jump on everything as freely, or having been taught a good out an so on, or training that works on dogs being less possessive of objects and so on.

If I was raising dogs for your test, I would raise them much like you do, different than how some people who live with their dogs need to raise them.

Am I off base here? How many house dogs at 1-2 years of age have you seen pass this test?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I would have answered you Mike but. seriously, If I had a dog that met the criteria you want, especially, the dual, you wouldn't pay what I would ask. That is not even considering the financial risk I am assuming, out the gate, if the dog doesn't cut the mustard. I got terriers anyways. :grin:


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Mike! Like the gentleman above asked if video is sent would you be able to say, "aaah don't even send him/her?" Before all the hassle of sending and returning?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Did you check your local shelters yet? :smile:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I am not looking to sell my dog, but wondering...
> 
> If a person sent you videos some videos first, would you be able to tell them..."no, don't bother sending me that dog" or "yes, there might be a chance but no promises?" Might save them some money and you some trouble.
> 
> ...


Videos do help weed out the obvious failures, but even a good video is no guarantee that the dog will pass of course. What we are looking for most people dont even understand, and sometimes they get upset when we say the dog is not what we are looking for, even though it may be a good dog. Keep in mind, I am not buying dogs to keep in my kennel, I am buying the dogs for our customers who are VERY picky, therefore I must also be VERY picky in my selection.
I have seen some insane little house dogs that breezed through the tests. Always amazing me that the "Crazy bitch" as Jody Butler calls her was a house dog. My breeding female Miley was also a house dog and she climbs on shit just to be on top of it.
But for the most part your right, if a dog has good manners, they dont do well with our testing.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Dont everyone call me at once here guys! LOL, 123 views on this thread and not one person knows of a good dog for sale. And people keep asking me why I have to go to Europe to find my dogs.
> If your dog fails our test, it will not be made public, I will tell no one, but if it passes i will post pictures for you and tell the World what a great dog it is. Hope this helps, LOL


I honestly think it's more of your location. Nobody wants to assume the risk of shipping a dog all the way to WV to risk it being washed and sent back - especially on their dime. If they lived close, yeah, no problem to drive the dog down, have you test it, and if it fails, nobody is out a lot. But shipping a dog across the country ain't cheap as you know - I don't have an extra $400 to toss out the window if I sent a dog that didn't pass.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My problem is; I come across dogs all the time from various sources. I've trained a lot of folks to look for certain traits before calling me. I hear about these dogs because of my position. For me to profit from those dogs would be unethical. I'm not even permitted to do PSD type training, for profit. Since the department offers free training to any law enforcement, on a space available basis, it would be a conflict of interest for me to charge for training. I am permitted to speak at seminars, conferences etc, but only for expenses. (I'm not advertising because I don't have the time, ha ha nor the inclination to travel.) I'm not permitted to do any training with non-law enforcement, while working. I could do training with non-law enforcement off duty, I just don't have the desire. 

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I honestly think it's more of your location. Nobody wants to assume the risk of shipping a dog all the way to WV to risk it being washed and sent back - especially on their dime. If they lived close, yeah, no problem to drive the dog down, have you test it, and if it fails, nobody is out a lot. But shipping a dog across the country ain't cheap as you know - I don't have an extra $400 to toss out the window if I sent a dog that didn't pass.


I understand, that is why I will pay for all shipping costs if the dog passes. Imagine me paying for shipping both ways for everydog that people wanted me to test for them. LOL, If people did not have to assume any costs eitherway, they would just ship me every GSD they could find in the shelters.
If someone is very confident that their dog will pass then they will cover the shipping costs to get him here knowing that they will get 100% of that money back when the dog passes. 
This is the same policy the Govt. has when I ship them a dog, If the dog fails, all the costs are on me. If he passes, I get paid back my shipping money.
I always drive the dogs to them in groups of 10 or more, but if I shipped them that is they way their policy works.
It would be great if I could test 10 or more here from everyone who had dogs for sale, but I know that most people only have one or two at the most and I can understand the fear of losing the shipping money. But like I said, imagine how much I wold loose if I paid for all the shipping even for the ones that fail.
I have looked at countless dogs from private folks here in the US, and so far I have found very few that passed, which means I would have lost tens of thousands of dollars in shipping costs for those dogs.
I am in the DC area several times each month, I can also meet people there to test dogs.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh I'm not saying it's a bad policy, not at all. You have to protect your interests as well! Just I imagine that has a LOT to do with why the lack of response.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I understand, that is why I will pay for all shipping costs if the dog passes. Imagine me paying for shipping both ways for everydog that people wanted me to test for them. LOL, If people did not have to assume any costs eitherway, they would just ship me every GSD they could find in the shelters.
> If someone is very confident that their dog will pass then they will cover the shipping costs to get him here knowing that they will get 100% of that money back when the dog passes.
> This is the same policy the Govt. has when I ship them a dog, If the dog fails, all the costs are on me. If he passes, I get paid back my shipping money.
> I always drive the dogs to them in groups of 10 or more, but if I shipped them that is they way their policy works.
> ...





> I always drive the dogs to them in groups of 10 or more, but if I shipped them that is they way their policy works.


No ****ing wonder you don't get any replies Mike :lol: If you wont take the risk why would you expect anyone else to ??


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> No ****ing wonder you don't get any replies Mike :lol: If you wont take the risk why would you expect anyone else to ??


Well it costs me $400 to ship one dog, and I can drive with 24 dogs in my truck and trailer all the way to El Paso and back for $1000 in diesle fuel, versus $9600 to ship them all by plane, so it just makes more sense for me to drive them. If I only had to ship them one dog, then I would pay for the shipping and take the chance, because I am pretty sure that the dog would pass their testing, and I would get paid back for the shipping then.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> Well it costs me $400 to ship one dog, and I can drive with 24 dogs in my truck and trailer all the way to El Paso and back for $1000 in diesle fuel, versus $9600 to ship them all by plane, so it just makes more sense for me to drive them. If I only had to ship them one dog, then I would pay for the shipping and take the chance, because I am pretty sure that the dog would pass their testing, and I would get paid back for the shipping then.


No argument from me about that, I do think that most if not all people that think they have a dog you'd buy wouldn't try to sell it if they really thought it was something you would be interested in


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I know, huh? I'm not selling mine. But he is a puppy and who knows how he'd grow up anyway, could be a dud.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

You know Mike, all of this could be settled if you just had a private jet and a pilot's license. :-\"


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Good luck Mike . You may know this already but the other problem you may run into with some is they will have you test their dogs with no real intention of selling you the dog just so they can tell others it passed your test (patrol). 

We had that when we used to look at dogs for prospects . Also dealt with those whose dogs that were rejected misleading people that it had once been a PSD because it went through our kennel for testing . Also have one breeder advertising they supplied us with K9s . Our guess is we rejected a dog from them but that was enough to put a little spin on their advertisement .

The next 5 years are going to SUCK with that much demand for K9s .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Also have one breeder advertising they supplied us with K9s . Our guess is we rejected a dog from them but that was enough to put a little spin on their advertisement .
> 
> The next 5 years are going to SUCK with that much demand for K9s .


WE've got the same problem. In fact we finally had to have the AG send them official "don't do that anymore" letters.

As for the next 5 years, it sure isn't going to make it any easier or cheaper for us little guys that are just twoseys and threeseys at a time. 

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> WE've got the same problem. In fact we finally had to have the AG send them official "don't do that anymore" letters.
> 
> As for the next 5 years, it sure isn't going to make it any easier or cheaper for us little guys that are just twoseys and threeseys at a time.
> 
> DFrost


Our patrol dog class starts every year in March . We usually need around 12 to 16 dogs . Imo , the quality of our prospects gets worse every year . The dogs get younger and youger and there is just no way to test them properly at these ages . We now just have to be patient and hope the dog has what's needed when it matures enough to finish it's training . 

This 600 dog a year push by HS is scaring the crap out of me . I don't know how they are going to fullfill that # much less us smaller agencies .

I miss being a trainer but things like this make it much easier to just handle my dog and have nothing else to worry about .


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

The one good thing that may come from it is that maybe the ball only dogs may be less money soon.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> The one good thing that may come from it is that maybe the ball only dogs may be less money soon.



Ball only is fine for me, no problem at all. I seem to make do with them. 

DFrost


----------

